# Spider plant vs Spider mum



## Isa (Sep 9, 2008)

I went to the plant store to buy a spider plant because I want to put it in Hermy's enclosure, but there were 2 kind of plants (they really looked alike) Spider plant and spider mum, I know the spider mum is toxic so I asked the girl that worked there and she told me she did not know the diff between the 2 of them so I asked her if maybe a spider mum could be in the spider plants side and she told me yes. I went on the net and the spider mum does not look at all like the spider plants, so now I am really confused. Does anyone know what is the difference between a spider plant and a spider mom?

And is it ok if she eats a bit of the spider plant everyday?

Thanks


----------



## Itort (Sep 9, 2008)

Spider plant has grass-like leaves (lancet) and sends out tendrils that end in baby plants looking like parent and has small white five pedaled blossums. It is a common house plant and harmless to torts and other animals. Spider mum has lobed leaves and a blossum with long thin petals originating from a center base.


----------



## purpod (Sep 9, 2008)

In addition to what Larry wrote, the spider plants are a green and white striped plant with small white flowers on them. Spider mum plants are not green and white striped, but rather a solid green, and the flowers are much larger {in general} than the flowers of the spider plant..

Hope this helped,
Purpod


----------



## Crazy1 (Sep 9, 2008)

Isa here is a pic of a spider plant this is the one that is OK for Hermy-though my greeks then to hide in and under it rather than eat it.lol http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spider_plant


----------



## Isa (Sep 9, 2008)

Thanks Larry, Purpod and Robyn.

I will go to the plant store this weekend . 

If the plants are identicals, I will take some pictures and post them here.


----------



## Itort (Sep 10, 2008)

Here's a referance on mums: www.en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chrysanthemum They may not be toxic per article.


----------



## Itort (Sep 10, 2008)

After further research, I wouldn't let torts eat chrysanthemum because they may well be somewhat toxic to cold blooded animals with their slower metabolism.


----------



## Isa (Sep 10, 2008)

Thanks Larry 

On some plant lists (for tortoises), the spider mum is toxic, here is one. As you said, it must be toxic for cold blooded animals.

http://www.tortoise.org/general/poisonp.html


----------



## purpod (Sep 10, 2008)

LOL, yes, I think the hiding is more appreciated than the munching ~ 

Here is a link to show the images of the spider mums: http://images.google.com/images?hl=en&q=spider+mum+&btnG=Search+Images&gbv=2 As you can see, they are quite different than the images of the spider plants.

Have fun with it! 
Purpod


----------



## Laura (Sep 10, 2008)

Mums are a very popular Floral potted blooming plant. You see them in Grocery stores as well. Hardy, great gifts, 
but NOT a spider plant. In fact I think one of the things they can make from a Mum is flea spray.. Toxic kind! so be careful. but i think you got your answer.


----------

